# dashboard removal on a 93 Maxima



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

does anyone know how to remove the dashboard on a 89-93 Maxima?

anyone got pics?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

if you have not alreay pruchaced the Chiltons manual, get one. It will help you out alot. I have not taken my whole dash apart but I have replaced my turnsignal switches and radio. There are alot of screws and clips but it is rather easy. I took the whole lower half of the dash apart down to the center console.


----------

